# Hickory Log open tournaments



## dwayneluvs2hunt (May 10, 2016)

Anyone ever hold open tournaments on Hickory Log Reservoir?


----------



## leoparddog (May 11, 2016)

Is it open again?  I know it closed last fall when they dropped the water level


----------



## dwayneluvs2hunt (May 11, 2016)

Yep. Been open since Feb


----------



## JonathanG2013 (May 11, 2016)

Anyone have any luck in there this year? the boat ramp is across from my subdivision. I have caught a few small bass but nothing to big.


----------



## dwayneluvs2hunt (May 11, 2016)

I caught a 6lber 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Coach Bombay (May 15, 2016)

I'm interested, let me know if you get anyone else!


----------



## BASS1FUN (May 16, 2016)

Someone caught a 12lb bass about the middle of April over there


----------

